# What hub shanty to buy?



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been looking at the quickfish 3 by Eskimo and the shappell wide house 5500. I have a sled and quad when ice is thick enough. Looking for ease of set up and pro and cons. Read the reviews just wondering what everyone on here has and how you like it.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Northwoods in pinconning have good deals on the hub shantys


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought a clam expedition model a few years ago, it worked great up until the bolt that holds the hub sucked threw the material. I looked it up and a lot of guys are having the same problem. It a simple fix , it justst sucks it happens.


----------



## janos (Jan 5, 2016)

I just bought the Quickfish 3 insulated model and love it. Sets up fast and comes down fast. A little heavier than the uninsulated model but well worth the extra weight and cash. I use a lantern to heat and it warms right up, and the windows can be removed if you need to air it out. Plus the ice spikes that they give you are real easy to screw into the ice by hand. Great shanty.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Shappell is a Michigan Company


----------



## janos (Jan 5, 2016)

Eskimo is a Wisconsin company. Neither shanty is made in USA.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Love my shappell goes up really quick. Just need to pay better attention when throwing my auger on it in the sled. It's taking a beating, but still built nicer than some of the hub deer blinds I've used. I guess when it finally goes to pot, it'lljustify me trying one of the new hybrids. It's holding its own for now though.


----------



## Keesey (Feb 13, 2015)

Love my clam thermal X2 graduated from a nanook won't ever go back


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a clam Bigfoot, love it but only if there is another person to help set it up. It's 8x8 and a thermal, too big for just one person. Also have a clam tamarack, perfect for one person.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

I have the Shappell 6000 Ice House (pre wide-house). Bought it used, and it's held up very well so far. I've had to change two rods in the 2.5 seasons I've had it - other than that it's been very durable. 
Shappell is great company to work with as well for replacement parts (in my experience).


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Milbo said:


> Shappell is a Michigan Company


Not no more. Denver Colorado sold out to eagle claw


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

janos said:


> I just bought the Quickfish 3 insulated model and love it. Sets up fast and comes down fast. A little heavier than the uninsulated model but well worth the extra weight and cash. I use a lantern to heat and it warms right up, and the windows can be removed if you need to air it out. Plus the ice spikes that they give you are real easy to screw into the ice by hand. Great shanty.


x2 on the QuickFish 3i. Whatever way you go ... go insulated. There are a number of us on the darkhouse forum that spear out of them. I typically cut a big hole probably 2.5' x 4' and still have plenty of room.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Look for a full zip storage bag. The Eskimos quickfish are a stuff in the bag type, which are a pain when your trying to get off when it's cold and blowing. My old clam hub had a full zip oversized bag and that was a breeze. I sold my quickfish because the packing was a pain in the rear and ordered the Otter hub cabin today from Glens. Its says it will be here Thurs. I did check this hub out at Jays and it's very nice. The other thing I liked about this hub was the packable size specfically the length and weight. They're new to the market but have been known for quality and I really like the new thermal tec insulated 600D. The cabin is big enough to fish 2 comfortably but not to big to fish alone. Best on the market IMO. I should add that the Grey interior makes for easy lighting, so if you're looking for black interior than lean towards the shappel or eskimo. For the $ you won't find a better hub and at Glens it's on sale. If you order tonight or tomorrow morning you'll have it by Friday. Free shipping and no tax.
http://www.glensoutdoors.com/otter-xth-cabin-hub-package.html?gclid=COzj6t-rxsoCFQ6SaQodoeAHJQ


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

agbuckhunter said:


> Look for a full zip storage bag. The Eskimos quickfish are a stuff in the bag type, which are a pain when your trying to get off when it's cold and blowing. My old clam hub had a full zip oversized bag and that was a breeze. I sold my quickfish because the packing was a pain in the rear ...


The Quickfish 3i now has a zippered storage bag, seen it myself from another forum member (not sure on the other models). That is (was) the one downside to them. I will be checking with Eskimo to see about upgrading bags.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Mister ED said:


> The Quickfish 3i now has a zippered storage bag, seen it myself from another forum member (not sure on the other models). That is (was) the one downside to them. I will be checking with Eskimo to see about upgrading bags.


That's good to know because that's the only thing I didn't like about mine.
Their website still shows the stuff bag. http://www.geteskimo.com/quickfish-3i-insulated-pop-up-portable


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Agbuckhunter, I have the 3i that Ed saw and was referring to. I purchased directly from Eskimo last year and have the full zipper bag, which is fantastic. 

On the other hand, some in our Darkhouse circle bought some 3i this year through online surplus vendors and received the stuff bag  
My thoughts are they received stock that Eskimo sold to clear their stock, but I would call Eskimo before purchasing to verify what you're getting.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the wide house 5500.. I mainly fish by myself, nice and roomy.. The only complaint I have is the height.. im vertically challenged and I still bump my head on the roof.. but I couldnt pass it up for the price.. paid less than $140 for it brand new..


----------



## flatbedspecial22 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't buy a hub, save for a flip. I bought a hub 3 years go, works flawlessly as its intended and has been very durable.

We bounce around when we fish. I have two option every time we move. Take everything out, take it down, pack sled, move and re set up. Or.... Take everything out put in sled, pick shanty up and carry it with me. Both suck and I really wish I would have spent twice the money and bought a flip!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

flatbedspecial22 said:


> Don't buy a hub, save for a flip. I bought a hub 3 years go, works flawlessly as its intended and has been very durable.
> 
> We bounce around when we fish. I have two option every time we move. Take everything out, take it down, pack sled, move and re set up. Or.... Take everything out put in sled, pick shanty up and carry it with me. Both suck and I really wish I would have spent twice the money and bought a flip!


That's a good point ... it all depend on how you fish. I had a flip but never used it, If I was chasing eyes locally ... I never even liked to mess with it. Lately, I have been spearing more than anything ... needless to say the Hub is the way to go for that.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't move much once set up. Had a flip over and sold it. Was to much for when I went by my self. Looked at a one man and decided wasent enough when the kid wanted to go. But thanks for the advice I'll look at the Eskimo this weekend and decide on one.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

[QUOTE="Hartland-Hunter, post: 5796669, member: 55182"
Did someone state that Eskimo makes a "zipper-style" bag for the 949I?[/QUOTE]
That comment was on the QuickFish 3I. One of our spearing group did get one with zippered bag. I have been meaning to call Eskimo to find out the price/availability ... but have not got that done.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Mister ED said:


> [QUOTE="Hartland-Hunter, post: 5796669, member: 55182"
> Did someone state that Eskimo makes a "zipper-style" bag for the 949I?


That comment was on the QuickFish 3I. One of our spearing group did get one with zippered bag. I have been meaning to call Eskimo to find out the price/availability ... but have not got that done.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Mr. Ed, 
I'll have to follow up with Eskimo as well..... - Jim


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

Well yesterday I picked my shanty ul by the back pack straps and one slid out of my hand. Tore the bag right down the seam. Not the best spot to put it. I'll be emailing them today go see about a zipper back also.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to somehow get the full length zippered bag with my Eskimo 3i. Had I not, I would go to a military surplus and buy one of the oversized duffle bags (not standard issue size). You'd still have a stuff sack, but one that would slide over even an ice up hub, plus tough as he'll material. Just measure length first to verify.


----------



## Sweedishpimp (Jan 29, 2016)

After doing lots of homework on size quality and price, i decided on the cabelas 6x12 hub made by clam. At $260, I am super happy with almost everything about it. Easy up and down, easy to put in the bag. Ice spikes are good. Good ventilation, good zippers, good stiching. The only thing i dont like about it is that the windows are not removeable. Other than that which is just me being pucky, I live this hub. Tons of room to mive around and plenty of headspace as well.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Sweedishpimp said:


> After doing lots of homework on size quality and price, i decided on the cabelas 6x12 hub made by clam. At $260, I am super happy with almost everything about it. Easy up and down, easy to put in the bag. Ice spikes are good. Good ventilation, good zippers, good stiching. The only thing i dont like about it is that the windows are not removeable. Other than that which is just me being pucky, I live this hub. Tons of room to mive around and plenty of headspace as well.



I believe I have the same one... I believe it is the Clam 2000XL Thermal top. No issues with mine so far.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

whoa not the 6x12 ... same company. I really like my "mini"


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

So called and got a new bag same style no questions or anything had it to me in three days.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Eskimo Fatfish 949. I bought one this year. Up and fishing in about 3 minutes once you get the hang of it. Very light and very spacious. Only drawback is its not easy in the wind and youll have to use the ice anchors to the corners and at least the side facing the wind or the wind will collapse it while your in it. This limits your mobility, but on calm days theres nothing better as you could move this thing all over the place easily without breaking it down. Tons of room in this thing. For two guys, its like fishing in your living room. Still roomy with 3, and you could squeeze 4 in if necessary. A total steal at around 200 bucks.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a Eskimo Quickfish 3 off a guy on this forum this winter. Took my son and I about 2.5 minutes to put up in the driveway, and having him there made putting it away into the slip-in bag much easier. For whatever reason, I always have trouble finding the top of the damn thing, so I put a small carabeaner through the top hub loop to make that part easier. He stands on one corner, I stand on another. Pop the center of the top, then lift up. Grab opposite side from one another and pop out. Repeat. Done. When we put it away, he gets inside and pulls the center hub down first, then starts popping in the sides. We wrap each side inside its support poles and have had zero issues getting it back into the bag. You have to do this with each and every side, otherwise it all bunches up and is too fat to fit. 

I'm 6'3 so I needed the added height of this model, but you really have to anchor it good in the wind, and there is no way to keep the bottom flaps from flapping around on ice that has no snow. Plenty of room for he and I, but I'm not sure there will be room for his little brother when the time comes. Heck...I'll probably get kicked out of that one and have to get my own eventually anyway.

Great comments guys....and thanks for all the information.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

BFG said:


> I bought a Eskimo Quickfish 3 off a guy on this forum this winter. Took my son and I about 2.5 minutes to put up in the driveway, and having him there made putting it away into the slip-in bag much easier. For whatever reason, I always have trouble finding the top of the damn thing, so I put a small carabeaner through the top hub loop to make that part easier. He stands on one corner, I stand on another. Pop the center of the top, then lift up. Grab opposite side from one another and pop out. Repeat. Done. When we put it away, he gets inside and pulls the center hub down first, then starts popping in the sides. We wrap each side inside its support poles and have had zero issues getting it back into the bag. You have to do this with each and every side, otherwise it all bunches up and is too fat to fit.
> 
> I'm 6'3 so I needed the added height of this model, but you really have to anchor it good in the wind, and there is no way to keep the bottom flaps from flapping around on ice that has no snow. Plenty of room for he and I, but I'm not sure there will be room for his little brother when the time comes. Heck...I'll probably get kicked out of that one and have to get my own eventually anyway.
> 
> Great comments guys....and thanks for all the information.


Get a long piece of small chain and lay it on the flap when there isn't enough snow to cover the flap. Been doing this with my flip over and it works great.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you guys think the cabela's 3 person hub shanty is a good buy. How is the quality compared to the other brands?

Thanks for any input


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I just bought my first hub and went with the Eskimo FatFish 949I
Got it for 259$ no tax free shipping from. Got it in 4 days. Insulated was a big factor. I don't care what style you have setting up in the wind is not an easy task for anybody. I have no complaints with the bag . It is big and fits the hub no problem. I did go to Harbor Freight and picked up a couple cinch straps to snug it up after taking it down. I also picked up a cordless drill for 16 bucks dedicated just for the ice anchors. Have fun in your search. I did!!


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

june bugger said:


> Do you guys think the cabela's 3 person hub shanty is a good buy. How is the quality compared to the other brands?
> 
> Thanks for any input


I'm not exactly sure on the size of this model or price but I looked at the Cabelas model that was an 8x8 thermal hub made with 11mm poles and it looked and felt solid. Only thing they didn't have out was the bag. If it's a full zipper bag that's good and if it's a stuff in from the top bag than IMO it will make the experience crappy. They all go up/down with ease but when you fish all day and the weather sucks packing it makes the difference. With that said IMO I wouldn't buy one unless it's thermal and a full zipper bag, no matter the price discount. I have owned uninsulated Clam and I loved the bag and hub but it sweated, next I got a Eskimo insulated and loved it other than I returned it because of the stuff bag was a pain in the a**. It was like trying to put a watermelon in a sock. Last I returned the Eskimo for the Otter Cabin Hub and couldn't be happier as its built well, insulated, and has a full zipper bag. Definitely look for those features. If you want to see my review on it to compare to the Cabelas you can do so here. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/557279/


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

It's 72 by 72 inches black in color 3 man un- insulated. Don't really plan on camping out in it just to use as a base camp, thanks guys any other input weather positive or negative is more than welcome.


----------



## Sweedishpimp (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought the same one at cabelas but its the 6x12. The one your looking at is the 6x6 and its solid. I checked it out when I was there. Poles are solid, center hubs are quality, good windows, zippers, vents, 2 doors. And the bag is a zipper bag thats oversized. I agree with agbuck though. An insulated hub makes a lot of difference. We fished a couple weeks back when the temps were -15 and the shck got real wet with sweat then froze solid when we packed up. Made it a little harder packing up and then i had to clear floorspace in the garage and set it up again to let it dry out. Ultimately if I buy another shack, it will be a 2 man sled style flip. Just makes the whole expierence so much easier. Oh and it will be insulated for sure. Jmo


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the cabelas insulated top hub. No issues. Just make sure you set it up in the garage after use. 

They are basically a black clam hub shanty. Instructions are actually clam


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Quickfish 3, order it from fleet farm 159.99 free shipping no tax. I've had mine 2 years, it's worth every penny.


----------



## Icepick454 (Jan 29, 2017)

coyoteobsessed said:


> I've been looking at the quickfish 3 by Eskimo and the shappell wide house 5500. I have a sled and quad when ice is thick enough. Looking for ease of set up and pro and cons. Read the reviews just wondering what everyone on here has and how you like it.


I personally have a shappel 6500 wide house and absolutely love it my son and I sit across from each other with a 2.5 by 3 foot hole with plenty of extra room also In my not so professional opinion once you have tried the huge oval doors you won't ever use one again with the triangle doors. The one thing I would caution you on is when you set up very large hubs the longer the poles are the weaker they are i tell you this from experience the second time out in managed to break 2 of them trying to set up by myself in the wind shappel gladly and graciously sent replacements but to save that hassle follow instructions and stake one corner and pull slowly. If I didn't need the room for family smelt fishing trips I would say that the 5500 would be a better way to go.also for my last 2 cents, when I spear by myself I have been using a shappel Rover 1.5 you can still have a large spearing hole and you have plenty of room on the pole over the hole to tye decoys. Also this little sled has plenty of room for gear, is light weight and sets up in seconds. One thing I forgot to mention is that you will need to find something black to put on the floor, I use black erosion filter cloth this makes a huge difference in darkening any hub. I think a lot of people use those snap together floor coveringspace. there something like 2x2 interlocking foam rubber. Hopefully this will be of some help


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a gander hub on double markdown for 80 bucks last week , for something light for two people when walking,cause my fat butt broke my pac shack chair, haven't even taken it out of the bag yet and hate it already, just thinking of the hassle of anchoring it down is going to keep me from moving, might be OK for watching tip ups, but gotta be worse than the dx3000 I got rid of for moving around, guy lines & bottom anchors OH BOY, I hated emptying and folding the briefcase, think I'll get a second one man flip


----------

